# The strip club as a date?



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

So I was in a strip club over the weekend and noticed a few couples there. The gf/wives I saw seemed to be enjoying themselves and even tipping the strippers or letting the strippers tip them. Fellas, have any of you taken your lady to one, and if so, how did it turn out? Ladies, have you ever been with your husband, if not, would you?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

My husband has taken me to several. The local ones the women just talked to me explained why they were doing it... just saving for college, whatever. As if I was judging them somehow. We have gone to several in a big city somewhat nearby that was more fun.

The deal is how would YOUR wife handle it? What is her attitude?


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that would be a cool thing (from a guys perspective). 

The comment regarding whether your wife is probably more important than anything else. Some women may object because of a variety of reasons. I have never pushed the issue with my wife. I have been at places where men have taken dates (not sure if married) and i always wondered about it. 

I have often thougt there could be allot of reasons why a women may want to go. For the women that do it:

Do you go because it is a sexually charged environment?
Was it somehow stimulating to be around all of those aroused men. 
Do you enjoy looking at naked/near naked women? 
Is this enjoyment a secret or do you share the fact that you are aroused by the women
Are you a confident person. Do you feel 
Is it a Present/Foreplay for your husband?

Were you aroused by it? 


Kudos to the women who have put asside their insecurities to do this. Your husbands I am sure appreciate it.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

tjohnson said:


> I think that would be a cool thing (from a guys perspective).
> 
> The comment regarding whether your wife is probably more important than anything else. Some women may object because of a variety of reasons. I have never pushed the issue with my wife. I have been at places where men have taken dates (not sure if married) and i always wondered about it.
> 
> ...


Yes, I do! I am bi fer sure.


> Is this enjoyment a secret or do you share the fact that you are aroused by the women


 I don't volunteer this to people like my mother. But I don't specifically hide it either. My sister knows that I have been to strip clubs. But it is just assumed that we are there for DH's pleasure. 


> Are you a confident person. Do you feel
> Is it a Present/Foreplay for your husband?


It USED to be. Yes I am confident. At first, it was to please my husband. I was terrified of my first lap dance. Then as the years rolled by, other feelings were exposed.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

Well in my case I think my wife might get some kind of enjoyment out of it. She's not bi but she really likes boobs and pretty women. Whenever we watch strippers on TV she's also really intrigued when they do cool pole tricks. 

Outside of my wife, I went to a strip club with some male and female colleagues on the last night of a business trip and the females that went absolutely had a ball. They were so taken aback by the nice figures they saw and how the strippers put on a show. One of the women even blogged about her experience after we got back home, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah my wife has admitted to experimenting in college with a girl and has admitted to being intrigued by the female form. 

She only recently has admitted to a desire to explore some porn together. I always viewed women who would join their husband in a trully "manly activity" like this as so very, very cool. 
But was always curious to know if they got something out of it too. 

Later in my dating life i came to find out that many, many women are BI curious or Bi. 

I am still wondering how my wife would react to seeing another women give me a woody.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

I have gone a couple times with hubs a few months back. It was ok, but you definitely need to feel confident and strong to handle it. I enjoyed it and tipped and got a lap dance. The only part that was hard for me was when hubs got a lap dance-- I didnt enjoy watching that, not because what she was doing (I talked to her for a while and she went light on him for sure) but the look on his face when she was doing it...

LOL probably onlt something a woman would notice, but i didnt like that look he was giving her hahahahaha- so we dont really go anymore, but we still do every once in a while, with the rule that we dont do lap dances....that way we can both enjoy ourselves


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

tjohnson said:


> Kudos to the women who have put asside their insecurities to do this. Your husbands I am sure appreciate it.


 I will say that MY husband very much appreciates the fact I allow this enjoyment, we go every couple months with a few friends. His flavor of Porn has always & forever been strippers, and now in his 40's, for the 1st time in his life, he has experienced a Stripper Club. Most guys do this when they are younger -before married. We are all backwards. Of coarse I wanted to go with him & happy to see many women with their men at this higher class club. NO touching, no Grinding. Atmophere is really nice. We only care to go to this one club. 



tjohnson said:


> Do you go because it is a sexually charged environment?


 Yes!! For a time, my sex drive surpassed his - I didn't like this too much, so anything that got him HOT & bothered was Good for me ! Now our drives are more even. But I was determined to use whatever I could back during that time.


tjohnson said:


> Was it somehow stimulating to be around all of those aroused men. ?


 It is enjoying to observe , how they look at the women up close, tongues hanging out. A little sad for many of the guys who obviously go there cause they dont have a women or not getting any at home. Made a friend there who almost lives for the strippers , wastes so much $$, he is in a completely sexless marraige. Very sad. 



tjohnson said:


> Do you enjoy looking at naked/near naked women?


 No, I am completely & utterly straight, but enjoy watching the dance moves, how they handle the pole & enjoy their outfits, sometimes wanting to find similar on Ebay after a visit there. Always asking the husband what he likes. 



tjohnson said:


> Are you a confident person.


 My husband is forever & always assuring me in touch/words/time how much he loves & adores me. I know MY confidence comes from this. It helps when your husband is faithful & true & you have a long history of this. I, as a woman, have learned Men are simply Visual, they enjoy THIS ! If they say they don't to their wives, I would think that 99.9 % are lying. I'd rather him just be real, not try to downplay what he enjoys. I have no problem telling him a young hot man turns me on, but doesn't mean I want to make love to him. I know what I have at home, and he knows what he has with me, so I guess we are both confident. 


tjohnson said:


> Do you feel Is it a Present/Foreplay for your husband?


 The 1st 2 times we went, WOW - Yes !! I remember saying to him after we got in bed that 1st night , "OH MY, if this is what happens to you , da**, we can go back every week!" But after the 1st couple times, that sheer "almost teenager" excitement wore off, he still LOVES going, but it doesn't have the "1st time- WOW - experience" feel anymore. Watching younger guys who come in for the 1st time, now that is entertaining to observe. 



tjohnson said:


> Were you aroused by it?


 If you mean aroused by the women, NO. Just happy that the husband Loves it & he uses me later when we get home, he tells his favorite to get him Hot for Me. I know this seems twisted, but it works for us.


----------

